# Capuano, allenatore dell'Arezzo striglia la squadra. Video.



## admin (10 Ottobre 2015)

Capuano, allenatore dell'Arezzo (Lega Pro), aspetta la squadra negli spogliatoi e distrugge i giocatori dopo la sconfitta in amichevole contro il Lucignano squadra che milita nel campionato di Promozione.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## kolao95 (10 Ottobre 2015)

"io vi squarto" ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Love (10 Ottobre 2015)

hahahahaha...faccio un ot veloce...abitava vicino a me...un personaggio assurdo...è una figlia che è tanta tanta roba...


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Ottobre 2015)

Mah. Io ci avrei aggiunto anche qualche Bestemmia


----------



## hiei87 (10 Ottobre 2015)

Venisse al Milan diventerebbe un gattino anche lui...
Comunque è gravissimo che sia uscita la registrazione. Vuol dire che nello spogliatoio non solo non lo seguono, ma non lo rispettano e lo prendono pure in giro.
P.S. L'audio mi ricorda la scena iniziale del film "L'uomo in più" di Sorrentino.


----------



## Jino (10 Ottobre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Venisse al Milan diventerebbe un gattino anche lui...
> Comunque è gravissimo che sia uscita la registrazione. Vuol dire che nello spogliatoio non solo non lo seguono, ma non lo rispettano e lo prendono pure in giro.
> P.S. L'audio mi ricorda la scena iniziale del film "L'uomo in più" di Sorrentino.



Chi ha giocato a calcio sa bene che queste cose succedono spesso e volentieri, ma lo spogliatoio è un luogo sacro ed il fatto che sia uscita questa registrazione è gravissimo e sono convinto la società prenderà provvedimenti seri. C'è pure il licenziamento per giusta causa per chi ha messo in rete questo audio.


----------



## Freddy Manson (10 Ottobre 2015)

E' mezzo folle Ezio Capuano. Non sta bene.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Ottobre 2015)

Allenatore ridicolo e isterico,
quando si parla della necessità di avere allenatori di polso non s'intendono certo queste buffonate.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chi ha giocato a calcio sa bene che queste cose succedono spesso e volentieri, ma lo spogliatoio è un luogo sacro ed il fatto che sia uscita questa registrazione è gravissimo e sono convinto la società prenderà provvedimenti seri. C'è pure il licenziamento per giusta causa per chi ha messo in rete questo audio.



Esatto. La sfuriata di Capuano non mi stupisce...penso che ogni allenatore con un po' di caratttere si esibisca in performance del genere dopo una brutta sconfitta. Quel che sorprende è appunto che sia stato registrato e che sia stato divulgato l'audio.


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Ottobre 2015)

Quando non si ottengono risultati si ambisce a diventare personaggi. Capuano ci riesce bene.


----------



## Sand (10 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Allenatore ridicolo e isterico,
> quando si parla della necessità di avere allenatori di polso non s'intendono certo queste buffonate.



bravo è un pagliaccio da sempre


----------



## neversayconte (10 Ottobre 2015)

secondo me se si viene a sapere chi ha registrato lo scannano sul serio.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Ottobre 2015)

ehm.....prevedo una strage. Ahia....


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Ottobre 2015)

fossi stato un suo giocatore non sarei riuscito a trattenermi dal ridere..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> fossi stato un suo giocatore non sarei riuscito a trattenermi dal ridere..


Io mi sono cahato addosso da casa


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> secondo me se si viene a sapere chi ha registrato lo scannano sul serio.



Lo squarta


----------



## kolao95 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque da quanto ho letto il giocatore che ha registrato è stato scoperto, tagliato dalla lista per il campionato e messo fuori rosa.


----------



## DannySa (12 Ottobre 2015)

Cioè era Luca Milesi quindi?


----------



## neversayconte (12 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io mi sono cahato addosso da casa



wireless?


----------



## neversayconte (12 Ottobre 2015)

Sì, ha stato (cit.) Luca Milesi, che essendo stato espulso ha avuto tempo di organizzare la registrazione.


----------



## DannySa (12 Ottobre 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Sì, ha stato (cit.) Luca Milesi, che essendo stato espulso ha avuto tempo di organizzare la registrazione.



Ma sul serio? io pensavo fosse lui proprio perché espulso lol..


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque da quanto ho letto il giocatore che ha registrato è stato scoperto, tagliato dalla lista per il campionato e messo fuori rosa.



Chi è?


----------



## kolao95 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chi è?



Questo non lo hanno specificato, non saprei proprio..


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Questo non lo hanno specificato, non saprei proprio..


 
Ho appena letto che si saprà oggi o domani ma che è stato comunque individuato. E' stato minacciato di andar fuori rosa il capitano visto che rappresenta lo spogliatoio, omertà immediatamente finita.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Ottobre 2015)

Un genio. Ci sono delle interviste da sbellicarsi.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Ottobre 2015)

Trovato l'eroe e messo fuori rosa: Nicolò Sperotto, in prestito dal Carpi


----------



## kolao95 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Trovato l'eroe e messo fuori rosa: Nicolò Sperotto, in prestito dal Carpi



Carriera finita sul nascere..


----------



## DannySa (12 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Carriera finita sul nascere..



Può andare al grande fratello ora.


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Carriera finita sul nascere..



Si, oggettivamente che altra società di calcio professionistica darebbe fiducia ad uno che si comporta cosi.


----------



## TheZio (12 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, oggettivamente che altra società di calcio professionistica darebbe fiducia ad uno che si comporta cosi.



Eccoci


----------

